# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  هنوز هم ASP كلاسيك كار ميكنيد؟

## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام .
 از اينكه ميبينم هنوز عده اي ASP كلاسيك كار ميكنن تعجب كردم . ميتونيد دلايلتون رو بگيد كه چرا هنوز به كار با ASP كلاسيك ادامه ميدين؟

----------


## aryaei2000

سلام،
درست که ASP کلاسیک کمی قدیمی شده اما هنوز از دور خارج نشده و وبسایت های زیادی با کمک این زبان نوشته میشوند.و یادتون باشه که پیش از اینکه دات نت و php رواج پیدا کنند این ASP کلاسیک بود که به برنامه نویسان کمک میکرد تا سایت های پویا بنویسند.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> سلام،
> درست که ASP کلاسیک کمی قدیمی شده اما هنوز از دور خارج نشده و وبسایت های زیادی با کمک این زبان نوشته میشوند.و یادتون باشه که پیش از اینکه دات نت و php رواج پیدا کنند این ASP کلاسیک بود که به برنامه نویسان کمک میکرد تا سایت های پویا بنویسند.


در اين كه شما فرمودين شكي نيست ولي چه دليلي داره وقتي جايگزين بهتري وجود داره هنوز هم از اين استفاده بشه . 
چيزي كه به نظر من ميرسه شايد هزينه يادگيري جايگزين جديد باشه . غير از اينه ؟

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز... هزینه - علاقه - فرصت - کارآیی و دلایل دیگر از جمله عوامل استفاده ما از ASP کلاسیک هست... 
در مهندسی ارزش به این جمله شما که *جایگزین بهتر وجود داره*، با عرض معذرت باید بگم که می خندن! چون مهندسی ارزش میگه اگر هر چیز بی ارزشی از دید دیگران برای شما و فقط حتی شما ارزش آفرین است، شک نکنید نباید دنبال جایگزین آن بروید... بر این اساس و دیدگاه است که شرکت های خودروسازی با وجود آمدن نسل های جدید موتورها و سوخت ها، هنوز حاضر به حذف دائمی بنزین نیستند... چون چیزی که برای آنها ارزش آفرین است قابل چشم پوشی نیست... موفق باشی

----------


## mosyhey

همه صحبت های دوستان درست است.

در بعضی جا ها هم کار کردن با asp کلاسیک بسیار مشکل می شود، مثلاً برای نوشتن برنامه های تولید گرافیک پویا و کار با فایل های تصویری، تولید و ویرایش فایل های آفیس و pdf و ... یا آپلود و یا ... که البته اینها نیز با برنامه نویسی بیشتر و یا استفاده از کامپوننت ها که این هم خود هزینه و یا دسترسی بیشتر به سرور را می خواهد، شدنی است.

با اینکه کار کردن با net. این مشکلات را ندارد و یا کمتر دارد، هنوز هم کلاسیک برتری هایی بر آن دارد که امیدوارم دوستانی که بر هر دوی اینها تسلط دارند این گفته را ارزیابی و تایید یا تکذیب کنند و برتری ها و کاستی های دیگری را بر این فهرست بیافزایند.

مثلاً من معتقدم asp کلاسیک:
دردسر کمتری در پیاده سازی بر سرور دارد.سرعت بیشتری در اجرا دارد.بار پردازشی کمتری بر دوش سرور سوار می کند.بیشتر مورد پسند موتور های جستجو می باشد.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام. از اينكه ميبينم هنوز عده اي ASP كلاسيك كار ميكنن تعجب كردم . ميتونيد دلايلتون رو بگيد كه چرا هنوز به كار با ASP كلاسيك ادامه ميدين؟


سلام.
من هنوز استفاده می کنم، اما برای پشتیبانی از Web App هایی که قبلا ساخته بودم. نه پروژه های جدید... بنظر من، عمده دلیل استفاده از Classic ASP برای پروژه های جدید میتونه یکی از موارد زیر باشه:

هزینه بر بودن طراحی مجدد ابزارهایی که طی سالیان متمادی برای کار با Classic ASP توسط شرکتها نوشته شده در محیطی جدید و با ساز و کاری جدید! خیلی از شرکتها، روی COM/COM+ سرمایه گذاری کرده بودن و وقتی Classic ASP رو بخوان کنار بذارن، باید برنامه نویسهاشون رو هم عوض کنن. این روزها چند نفر رو میشناسید که بدونن Classic ASP چی هستش و روند صحیح طراحی یک Web App توی Classic ASP چیه؟ترس Developer ها از یادگیری مفاهیم جدید. اونها سالها خودشون رو معطل کرده بودن، تا ساز و کار Classic ASP رو فرا بگیرن، اما الان جرات این سوئیچ کردن رو ندارن چو دوباره ممکنه بعنوان "تازه کار" طبقه بندی بشن.خیلیها هم دلیلی برای Switch کردن نمی بینن. چرا باید سوئیچ کنم؟ مگه Classic ASP چشه و چی کار نمیشه باهاش کرد؟ تازه بخوام سوئیچ کنم، چرا نرم سراغ PHP یا Java؟
موفق باشید.

----------


## dr-solomons

با سلام
در جواب سوال ابتدايي بايد عرض كنم:
شما با 250 پست تازه تعجب كردي يا اين انجمن رو (asp) تازه ديدي؟
asp هنوز براي سايتهاي ارزان بهترين انتخابه
من كلا حدود 30 سايت زدم، همشون با asp و فقط 3 تاشون با php
سايتهاي مثل 
bpdanesh.ir
mahdiehtehran.ir
serajnet.com
dadsetani.ir
و از اونا و asp راضيم

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> شما با 250 پست تازه تعجب كردي يا اين انجمن رو (asp) تازه ديدي؟
> asp


من اين انجمن رو تازه ديدم . البته تعداد پست ها ملاكي براي قضاوت  افراد نيست .
همچنين از دوستاني كه پاسخ دادن متشكرم

----------


## flash_mx

چه بحث جالبی

من فقط زمانی می تونم گرافیک سایتم رو اونطور که دوست دارم در بیارم که با کلاسیک کار می کنم، از نظر من .Net خشکه

----------


## mehrzad007

به نظر من ماها بعضا اونقدر تكنولوژي زده ميشيم كه حد نداره ! دوست داريم از ورژن 2008  وي اس استفاده كنيم . هنوز كار با اين رو بلد نيستيم ور مي داريم مي ريم سراغ 2010 . بدون اينكه به هدفمون فكر كنيم . ما ميخواييم يه برنامه بنويسيم ! و متاسفانه براي كاربر مهم نيست برنامه با چي نوشته شده . دوست داره برنامه كارشو انجام بده اونم با كمترين دردسر ! با هر چيزي كه قبلا داشته اجرا بشه و با اونا سازگار باشه . اما ما فقط بدون دليل دنبال نشون دادن توانايي خودمون و برنامه هاي آخرين مدلمون براي كاربري هستيم كه هيچي از اونا نمي دونه ! 
(و فكر مي كنم يكي از مهمترين دلايل اين اتفاق كپي رايت باشه ! چون ما پولي بابت استفاده از نرم افزار هاي جديد مي پرداختيم اونوقت مي ديديم چند نفر يادشون مي اومد كه asp classic  هنوز هم وجود داره ...)

* لطفا دوستان در مورد لزوم استفاده از تكنولوژي هاي جديد و اينكه چقدر كار رو راحت كردند براي برنامه نويس (و نه كاربر) صحبت نكنند . هدف كاربر و رفع نياز اونه ، به ساده ترين حالت و ارزان ترين راه و سريع ترين زمان .

----------


## _elhfarzan

دوست عزیز کلاسیک برای منی که هم با دات نت کار کردم هم کلاسیک بسایر بهتر است
همان طور که میبینید خود ماکروسافت با اوردن ام وی سی و رازور به نوعی یه عقب گرد کرده و بازگشت به کلاسیک روی اورده
ویژوال تجربه شکست خورده است
وقتی ماکروسافت با این همه دفتر دستک دید همچنان پی اچ پی بی خود طرفدار دارد فهمید راه را غلط رفته
یه ویزوال نصب میکنی هم سنگینه هم کلی چیز پیچیده و بی خود داره 
کشورهای اروپایی برای طراحی سایت اکثر از نود جی اس استفاده میکنن که تو نت پد نوشته میشه
دنیا به سمت جاوا اسکریپت یا به نوعی زبان های اسکریپتی میره

----------

